# Upgrade ispell on 7.0-RELEASE-p11



## koma (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi!
I've a Freebsd 7.0p11 that i need to update.
And i've got this error updating.


```
===>  Configuring for ispell-3.3.02_5
you need to install /usr/share/dict/words from the 'dict' distribution first
(This is done using sysinstall.  The 'textproc/dict' port in the ports
 tree is NOT what you need.)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/ispell.

===>>> make failed for textproc/ispell
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for textproc/ispell failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
```
If i try to upgrade from sysinstall no mirror has the file i needed. what can i do?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2010)

Consider updating to 7.3. 7.0 is not supported anymore.


----------



## koma (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't it's a production machine unstoppable for now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 22, 2010)

If that's all you need, fetch it here:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...ct/web2?rev=1.12.22.1;content-type=text/plain

The file should be named /usr/share/dict/web2, and /usr/share/dict/words should be a symlink to it.


```
$ ls -al /usr/share/dict/                                                                                                   
total 3492
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel      512 Nov 21 19:04 .
drwxr-xr-x  25 root  wheel      512 Dec  5  2009 ..
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     1681 Nov 21 19:04 README
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel      620 Nov 21 19:04 eign
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     1995 Nov 21 19:04 freebsd
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     8546 Nov 21 19:04 propernames
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  2493500 Nov 21 19:04 [B]web2[/B]
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  1012731 Nov 21 19:04 web2a
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        4 Nov 21 19:04 [B]words -> web2[/B]
```


----------

